# London Tunnel Run! 27TH NOVEMBER (DEADLINE 22ND NOVEMBER)



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey,

organising a tunnel run in london, on 27th NOVEMBER

Mark, the guy who will be organising it has successfully organised two others, that were brilliant!

The idea is to meet at a "secret" location, be given your maps, then head out for the fun.

Once we know where everyone is coming from, we can work out an ideal initial meeting place.

please let me know if you would be interested and can make the 27th 

(i originally said the 13th nov but im thinking it's too soon,)

(DEADLINE 22ND NOVEMBER : YOU HAVE UNTILL THEN TO PUT YOUR NAMES DOWN. NO ONE CAN DECIDE TO COME AFTER THIS DATE AS THERE WON'T BE ENOUGH PACKS FOR YOU)


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Sounds like fun  I'm up for it 

Josh


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

lets hope some other people will put names down too...


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Sounds like it could be fun will it be day time or night


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

will prob meet about 7:30 8 ish (depending where we meet! )
then finish about 11:30 12ish...


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Would like to come along if work doesnt go longer than expected.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Put me down please if no other comittments get in the way


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok so far we have

1. k10mbd & mr k10mbd
2. super Josh
3. ian222 if he can make the date
4. wak if he can make the date
5. tenkai
6. dotti if she can make the date
7. TT51

Please copy and paste the list and and our name.or ammend.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Good idea Kim, I hope the location will not be tooooo secret ........ :lol:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

DATE SET TO NOVEMBER 27TH

Not the 13th.
Please add names


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi Kim

Now you have set a date it may help to add it to the title of the thread so peeps know at a glance when it is  I am going to do that to the Santa Pod thread when the date is set too 

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

27th November is good here also 8)


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmmmm, it will be cold, I will get my leathers out Dotti..........


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

slineTT said:


> Hmmmmm, it will be cold, I will get my leathers out Dotti..........


Oh Christ don't get her started :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmmm, it will be cold, I will get my leathers out Dotti..........
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## Adz man (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah bugger, I would've loved this but i'm abroad


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Adz man said:


> Ah bugger, I would've loved this but i'm abroad


Oh Mann


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

At the moment it seems good for me too.

John


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

Can you count me in please? Never done one of those but it's Elias' fault he convinced me last night!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

1. k10mbd & mr k10mbd
2. super Josh
3. ian222 if he can make the date
4. wak if he can make the date
5. tenkai
6. dotti if she can make the date
7. TT51
8. DenTTed
9.korry


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I come to this thread to post up that I can't make the 13th, so glad it's moved to the 27th   

Josh


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Korry said:


> Can you count me in please? Never done one of those but it's Elias' fault he convinced me last night!


 :lol: :lol: Thank you my dear, the more the louder..... 

Elias


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

slineTT said:


> Korry said:
> 
> 
> > Can you count me in please? Never done one of those but it's Elias' fault he convinced me last night!
> ...


Elias are you up for it too? if so copy and paste the list and add ur name


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

As requested madam.....

1. k10mbd & mr k10mbd
2. super Josh
3. ian222 if he can make the date
4. wak if he can make the date
5. tenkai
6. dotti if she can make the date
7. TT51
8. DenTTed
9. korry
10. SlineTT


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

members on list please check your inbox 

anyone else still wanting to come please either PM me or add your name  you will also have a pm


----------



## badsanta (Oct 31, 2010)

As requested madam.....

1. k10mbd & mr k10mbd
2. super Josh
3. ian222 if he can make the date
4. wak if he can make the date
5. tenkai
6. dotti if she can make the date
7. TT51
8. DenTTed
9. korry
10. SlineTT 
11.badsanta 99%


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm interested in doing this but ultimately it will depend on the mrs. She won't come and as she works in Somerset in the week the weekends are supposed to be... y'know... "special"
I can't imagine the consequences if I abandon her for caving this weekend, surfing in 2 weeks then a TT run the weekend after but I imagine it will involve a large quantity of dance classes. :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

badyaker said:


> I'm interested in doing this but ultimately it will depend on the mrs. She won't come and as she works in Somerset in the week the weekends are supposed to be... y'know... "special"
> I can't imagine the consequences if I abandon her for caving this weekend, surfing in 2 weeks then a TT run the weekend after but I imagine it will involve a large quantity of dance classes. :x


NOO you have to come along, ultimatum time me thinks,  either you come with us on this little jaunt as we are your fellow TT friends and you will have lots of fun  or your .... MRS [smiley=furious3.gif] [smiley=vampire.gif] [smiley=vulcan.gif] <--- her! and we officially dump you as you have chosen her over us lot? [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=deal2.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=whip.gif] <--- us lot :lol: What's it to be? huh? huh? huh? [smiley=behead.gif]  - You could however bring her out to play also and have the best of both worlds  [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti, the forum's relationships counselor...... :roll:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

slineTT said:


> Dotti, the forum's relationships counselor...... :roll:


Just wear your leathers  [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dotti said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti, the forum's relationships counselor...... :roll:
> ...


Yes, my red Queen.....


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Still cant make this as I am at a wedding BUMMER


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Dotti said:


> slineTT said:
> 
> 
> > Dotti, the forum's relationships counselor...... :roll:
> ...


He told us they don't fit him any more... he's keeping things from you. :twisted:

OK, I'm in. Maybe I'll tell her we're going for dinner in a nice country pub and then.... just like at EvenTT ("oh look, more TTs... Hey i recognise that bloke... you bastard!)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

I'll pop your name down  check ur inbox too


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

I fly back from Hong Kong on the Friday so jet-lag depending I'd be up for this, sounds like good fun! Can we take routes that don't have too many speed humps as I'm running low and struggle getting over them! :lol:

******


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

badyaker said:


> He told us they don't fit him any more... he's keeping things from you. :twisted:


I did not want to say anything but I confirm he told us ! :twisted:


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Oh dear.... time to buy new leathers I think....... :roll:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

1. k10mbd & mr k10mbd
2. super Josh
3. ian222 if he can make the date
4. wak if he can make the date
5. tenkai
6. dotti if she can make the date
7. TT51
8. DenTTed
9. korry
10. SlineTT 
11.badsanta 99%
12. badyaker
12. TY-TT


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Korry said:


> badyaker said:
> 
> 
> > He told us they don't fit him any more... he's keeping things from you. :twisted:
> ...


Ahh surely his leather thong must still fit him though? :lol:


----------



## terrorTTwin (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi, Can you add me to this list please?

Do we have to wear thongs and/or leather? I have a leather jacket and my wife wears thongs but she won't be coming.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

1. k10mbd & mr k10mbd
2. super Josh
3. ??ian222 
4. ??wak 
5. tenkai
6. ??dotti 
7. TT51
8. DenTTed
9. korry
10. SlineTT 
11.badsanta 99%
12. badyaker
12. TY-TT 
13.terrorTTwin


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

added  please check your inbox 

leather / thongs are optional


----------



## jayTTapp (Dec 9, 2008)

Please add my name for this.....although would depend on timings.

Thanks
Jay


----------



## Finichi (Oct 19, 2010)

Hi guys and girls, im defo up for run yep yep  keep informed.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

1. k10mbd & mr k10mbd
2. super Josh
3. ??ian222 
4. ??wak 
5. tenkai
6. Dotti 
7. TT51
8. DenTTed
9. korry
10. SlineTT 
11.badsanta 99%
12. badyaker
13. TY-TT 
14.terrorTTwin 
15. finichi
16. DARREN


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Turnout is starting to look tremendous


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

It is I'm quite impressed  hopefully some more to come!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Kim, when will you be sending us the maps and routes etc?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Everyone will be given a pack when arriving at the meeting point emailed to you... (i will confrm this point nearer the time) but most of you know it already. The packs will contain maps,satnav directions and speed camera lists. And maybe anything else that will help.
Hopefully we will know exactly who Is defiantly coming about a week before, this way I can do the correct amount of packs....


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok ive mailed about being a good idea if people coul have passengers for the maps etc... satnav ...

i have 4 walkie talkies.... if people can get hold on some.this would be great as may help if/when people get lost...


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

most of the packs are almost done.... i am going to do 30.... 16 from here are signed up already, obviously a few people from outside the TT forum are coming... but really want to try and get as many of you guys as possible!

i think im still waiting to hear back from 
Tenkai
Dotti
TT51
badyaker
finichi 
jayTTapp

about the meeting place... so just PM me when you can and i can get on with making these packs.
i will add on the list when your pack is done  and let oyu know how many i have left


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

k10mbd said:


> most of the packs are almost done.... i am going to do 30.... 16 from here are signed up already, obviously a few people from outside the TT forum are coming... but really want to try and get as many of you guys as possible!
> 
> i think im still waiting to hear back from
> Tenkai
> ...


Sorry, was we suppose to message you back regarding a meeting place then? You mentioned something about XXXXXXX in your message being a located meeting spot? If I was to go to XXXXXXXX then back towards this way I would be coming back on myself! Do I need to send you a message in private to let you know a meeting spot or something? I'm a bit confused sorry!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

lol..the meeting spot was supposed to stay between people coming...not made public on the forum lol  nevermind :roll: :roll: 
only because sometimes random people put in google "tunnel run" and you end up with loads of random people tagging along and causing all sorts of pooop 

ill send u a PM lol


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok guys i have added a deadline to this.

22nd november is the latest anyone can put their names down.... after this date i am not going to be putting anymore packs together.

[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] PLEASE TELL EVERYONE THAT MAY BE INTERESTED TO HAVE A LOOK AT THE THREAD !!! [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]

    lets make it an awesome night!     
8) 8) 
[smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## nutrafin (Nov 13, 2007)

If it's an evening gig count me in...
Looking forward to it!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

its nearly deadline time! anyone else coming???


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

count me in  it's not 100% because my car still not runing,but i'll do my best to finish till monday


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

1. k10mbd & mr k10mbd
2. super Josh
3. ??ian222 
4. ??wak 
5. tenkai
6. Dotti 
7. TT51
8. DenTTed
9. korry
10. SlineTT 
11.badsanta 99%
12. badyaker
13. TY-TT 
14.terrorTTwin 
15. finichi
16. DARREN
17:kazinak
18:nutrafin


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

PM'D


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like it's going to be a great night out, and would've loved to come but will be away on holiday.

Put me down as a defo for the next one please


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Shame you can't make this one  will defo pop you down for next one


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

OK GUYS WE ARE GETTING THERE! 18 TT'S 
SHOULD BE A GOODEN!
DO YOU THINK WE CAN MAKE IT 20 ??? COME ON  :-* :-*


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Sorry Kim i cant make this. Have a good one and get some good rollin pics.


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ahh thats a shame ian  always next time!!

ok come on guys!! tomorrow is the deadline!!! 17 TT's now... really wanna make it the big 20!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Hiya,

You sent stuff to me as TerrorTTwin that I cannot now access...  :lol:

So can you please send the pack again to this, my real account... :wink: Will explain later...

Thanks

Rich


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

pm'd...

really want 20 tt's to round it up! will be awesome!!!!


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

I'll need a night out by then, count me in ;-)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

PM'd 
ok thats 18 again.... 2 more by the end of today!?


----------



## ttrev21 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi Kim

I would love to have come along on this but unfortunately I am in Germany this weekend.

I was however with the TVR boys from Pistonheads this Sunday doing the same thing. Here is a link to one of the vids that the guys posted up.






Hopefully you guys will have as much fun and make as much noise.

Look forward to seeing the vids after the event.

Cheers

Trev


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Niiice 
Shame you ccant come!!

Still 18' TT's

Only a few hours left to get your names down!!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Ok so 18 TTs
A vxr8
A 450 bhp Saab
An rs4
And 2 a5's

Good night???
Should be!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kim, I'm sorry to say it will be 17 TTs.

My dashpod has been away for repairs for over a week now and it won't be back in time for this. It should've been back last Friday... :?

I'm sure you'll all have a blinding time!

Cheers

Rich


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Oo that's a shame  there is always next time 

I now have 1 free pack already made... So if anyone wants to grab it let me know


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

nealy here!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

k10mbd said:


> Oo that's a shame  there is always next time


Yeah I hope so...


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

BBC weather DOES NOT say anything about snow or ice for sat  how goood!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

got a few more people outside of TTforum coming now ... should be a good night!!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

k10mbd said:


> got a few more people outside of TTforum coming now ... should be a good night!!!


I got my dashpod back yesterday and fitted the damned thing in the hope I could still make this. The bloody car starts but won't run because the immobiliser cuts in...

Naffed off... :?


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

well let me know if you can make it  send a pm  i really hope you can!!

looks like it will be a great turnout.. just hope that if anyone cant make it they let me know..and not just fail to turn up.. as we will be waiting for everyone before we leave the meet points...


----------



## Korry (Aug 24, 2009)

I am really sorry but I will not be able to come. I tried to plan to much stuff this weekend and something got to give before it's me. So I hope there will be another one of these!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ok no worries korry 

yeah i hope there will be another too! 
if this one is a hit will defo do another!"


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

oo so soon guys! hope you are still all up for it! should be a gooden!


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Really looking forward to it Kim  Let's hope we don't have any snow 

Josh


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

guys i will be sending a PM with my number to those who are still coming, just incase you can't find the meeting points


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

FINAL LIST:

k10mbd & mr k10mbd
super Josh
wak 
tenkai
Dotti 
TT51
DenTTed
SlineTT 
badsanta 
badyaker
YT-TT 
terrorTTwin 
finichi
DaveM
DARREN
kazinak

is this correct?
please let me know if it is wrong asap... cheers 

also if you ARE coming and DID NOT recieve a PM with my number please let me know!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

just finishing my night shift... a little excited about later!!!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Defo coming my boys won't let me bail out 

Kim are the meet points and times still as per your first pm you sent?


----------



## YT-TT (Apr 6, 2010)

Going to have to bow out of this one, I feel wrecked with jet lag and the TT won't start after being stood for 2 weeks. I thought the battery was on the way out..

Enjoy!

******


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Just home from a long day out, going to have to cancel coming to this event now. Many apologies, have a nice time all of you


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Leavig first meet point in 5 mins....
Waiting for finichi I think
Can't remember if Ian is still coming:s


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

What can I say but what a scream that was   

Kim the noise in the tunnels under London Bridge was the best we really pissed that guy off in the black astra :lol: :lol:

Hope someone has some vids of us blasting around under the Canary Wharf 

And one of the boys said your car flamed in the Blackwall Tunnel 8)

Thanks for organising it we had a very good night both of the boys really enjoyed it.

Nice to meet some more new faces

Neil


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Really glad you and the boys enjoyed it! 
So happy about the flames LOL!

And thank you to those who came, sadly some people got lost and went home  and some of the non TT members were not familiar with waiting for others BUT saying that the tunnels were brill!
( I even got lost at one point!!) which was why I made the packs...incase this did happen... 
The noise...amazing! Tunnels brill! Even found a new tunnel whilst getting lost!haha
But yes thankyou for coming.

The next one I shall organise alone, and do a few things much differently...
Stops before EVERY tunnel... Small groups with "leaders". As a lot of cars are hard to keep together with traffic lights etc.

Kim


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I certainly learnt of new tunnels I had not seen before, we peeled off for food at Limehouse and also getting tired in me old age! :roll:

It was a fun night for the bits I managed to get too, Noises were pretty awesome, the TTS and RS4 were near me roaring out the tunnels.

Thanks for organising.


----------



## DaveM (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you for organising this, I cant wait for the next one.

Must bring a passenger next time to help with the navigation and so I can get out and hear my own thunder!!

Thanks again, great event.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

I know everyone got split up a bit from time to time but it was still good fun. Pretty much managed to stay intouch with another couple of cars for each tunnel for the surround sound effect 

In a way getting a little lost here and there added to the fun and confusion :roll:

I had the A6 in front and the RS4 behind for quite a while so every street we turned into had heads turning, even someone jumped out with a big flashy camera as we turned towards the London eye when he heard us coming. He must of got some great shots of at least 6 or 7 cars all with the big blue wheel behind 8)

Kim your car sounded the dogs bits. First on the open road when we blasted up the A13, then when we pushed our way past all the clubbers queueing up under London Bridge that was well funny. One of them popped their head in the window and jokingly told the boys it was way past their bed time :lol:

Oh then it was eat my exhaust note as we blasted away can just remember hearing you behind doing the same.

Rotherhithe was quality again I could hear you and the A6 smoking it behind me.

But the best one has to be Blackwall - side by side roaring away then off the throttle and you emit flames  

Looking forward to the next one and as you said to me a bit more planning and a few changes will make a great night even better 8)

Let me know if you need any help route planning as I'm in London most days in my work van so can always do some reccying for you - in work time of course


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

Gutted to have missed this....... I spent the evening in a freezing pub, with crap food, crap service.....but good company and lots of wine..... [smiley=dizzy2.gif] Forgot all about my radio :x

Any pictures?????


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

A few my son took.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Cheers Kim, was a great night with some lovely sounding cars. I need a catback at the very least...

I managed to lead a few guys round to the eye when it all went tits up at Buckingham palace and we ended up on the Mall instead of the route, but later I was left following your guys in the blue VXR - they seemed just as lost as me tbh but I managed to keep in touch up to London Bridge bus station. To be fair they waited for me to get across the first set of lights but after that it was one at a time and no chance of waiting on the other side and I was out of it [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Think a navigator is called for next time - and good idea about the smaller groups with leaders, looking forward to it... hopefully with the catback and some Vagcheck treatment


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)




----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Looks good Kim, well done.


----------



## markpRS4 (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for the invite and a blinding night. Well done Kim.
Liking the video and photos 8) 
Whens the next one ? !!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

No worries  thinking maybe another one in feb...
Hopefully a few more TTs will come  nice to have a decent mix of cars tho...  
The audi's kind of dominated tho lol


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

k10mbd said:


> No worries  thinking maybe another one in feb...
> Hopefully a few more TTs will come  nice to have a decent mix of cars tho...
> The audi's kind of dominated tho lol


Looks like it was fun Kim, shove me down for the next one!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Really looks like you all had a great time. May well make my way up from Devon for the next one 
Kevin


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

A couple from me - not the greatest, it was far too cold for much fannying about with cameras!


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Diveratt said:


> Really looks like you all had a great time. May well make my way up from Devon for the next one
> Kevin


Have to say with a little fine tinkering to the proceedings with regards to directions and waiting for groups to regather before the tunnels, and perhaps as Kim suggested small groups being led by someone who already knows the route, this was a really good night anyway but could be so good and def worth travelling to attend.

It helped that it was a dry (but very cold!!) night and there were lots of people on the streets of London and the cars got lots of attention from joe public which kind of adds to the excitement.

Really looking forward to the next one 8)


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Neil, i have the vidof us bombing around under the warf! hahaha brill video..will post up soon


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I really enjoyed the night and the cars sounded fantastic, especially the v8 Audis  Such a buzz bombing arounf London and then making all that noise. 

Shame I got lost, was quite difficult keeping up without a navigator and ended up driving round and round with an Astra for ages :lol:

Looking forward to the next one

Josh


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Kim seeing as you have organised this so well maybe you should consider the Kent rep role now its up for grabs, you would be good at it.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Maybe an ACE meet and drive out for tunnel time.
Steve


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Kim seeing as you have organised this so well maybe you should consider the Kent rep role now its up for grabs, you would be good at it.


That is exactly what I was thinking 



stevecollier said:


> Maybe an ACE meet and drive out for tunnel time.
> Steve


Only if you bring your bad boy :twisted:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Kim seeing as you have organised this so well maybe you should consider the Kent rep role now its up for grabs, you would be good at it.


That sounds like a good idea. With Trev doing Sussex and Kim doing Kent, the area will be well covered by some fun lovers.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

TT51 said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Kim seeing as you have organised this so well maybe you should consider the Kent rep role now its up for grabs, you would be good at it.
> ...


If im in the country, then i will be there. 
Missed the last ACE..bummer
Steve


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Kim seeing as you have organised this so well maybe you should consider the Kent rep role now its up for grabs, you would be good at it.


Well if it's up for grabs i wouldnt say no!

ooo imagine all the fun meets!!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

k10mbd said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Kim seeing as you have organised this so well maybe you should consider the Kent rep role now its up for grabs, you would be good at it.
> ...


It would be good to have some female input too.


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Kim seeing as you have organised this so well maybe you should consider the Kent rep role now its up for grabs, you would be good at it.
> ...


+1 go for it..........But more Ashford meets would be good :wink:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

so who do i speak to about doing so??

YES ashford meets!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

k10mbd said:


> so who do i speak to about doing so??
> 
> YES ashford meets!


PM NEM on here. Nick.

[email protected] I think is his email


----------



## T ROB T (Dec 7, 2008)

k10mbd said:


> so who do i speak to about doing so??
> 
> YES ashford meets!


Also, not sure if you need to be a member, don't think you have joined the TTOC yet????


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

And once elected Kim you so need to sort a cruise out down New Romney, Rye, Camber area every time I drive there I think about it but not sure of all the best roads. I just drive round like a loon thinking I'm a McLaren driver but not knowing where I'm going :lol:

Hell I want more tunnels :twisted:


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Yeah need to be a member Kim, pm paul (redcourse) he is in charge of reps :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Yeah need to be a member Kim, pm paul (redcourse) he is in charge of reps :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

ian222 said:


> Yeah need to be a member Kim, pm paul (redcourse) he is in charge of reps :lol:


LOL or even redscouse 

Charlie


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Charlie said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah need to be a member Kim, pm paul (redcourse) he is in charge of reps :lol:
> ...


That'll make the difference... :roll:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

ian222 said:


> Yeah need to be a member Kim, pm paul (redcourse) he is in charge of reps :lol:


That's ok I've been meaning to join anyway!


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

joined TToc today wooo


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

So are you our new leader?


----------



## SICK TT (Aug 3, 2006)

I cant believe i missed this one.. Teaches me to log into the forum more often [smiley=bigcry.gif] can we have another 1 soon please??  :roll:


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

yes! defo! keep an eye out in the events section..early next year


----------



## TH3UKRIDDL3R (May 2, 2009)

[smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] Cant believe I couldn't make this event. Dartford tunnel is 2 miles from my house. Deffo be out for the next one


----------



## KimTT (Jul 12, 2009)

Good good!! A lot of people either couldn't make or, put their names down and didn't turn up...hopefully the next one will be better!!  keep an eye out feb/march time!!


----------

